# Getting married at 33 weeks pregnant



## Dory85

I'm not sure if anyone even remembers me but I posted in October time asking advice on whether I should postpone my wedding because I had fallen pregnant again. I'm sure 21st May and my wedding is on 7th April. Well we decided to go ahead with it and I'm feeling much more relaxed. This is the right decision.

Its coming round really quickly. I have bought my 2nd (maternity) wedding dress and I don't feel like I'm settling for second best. Invites have gone out, hen do is booked for a couple of weeks time, cars are booked, photographer is booked. At the start of the new year I felt VERY stressed but now that its all coming together, I'm not as fearful.

I still need to organise 3 hours of wedding music for the background to the meal though which I'm not looking forward to. We're not fans of a lot of conventional wedding music so we're considering using some appropriate songs that we are fans of, such as Massive Attack - Teardrop. Think it might go down like a lead balloon with my mother though. Despite her minimal help in arranging things, she still seems to think that her opinion matters in the final decision making. For example, she told us our photographer was too expensive and we agreed that as he is exactly who we want (doesn't do any posed shots), we would pay the total balance for him. 2 weeks later, she came up with a list of people she wants photos of together :shrug:


----------



## Dory85

Some flashes:

The Venue - 

https://www.southcausey.co.uk/

The dress - 

https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/ELIZIL/Eliza-Maternity-Gown-Long-(Ivory).html

The photographer - 

https://ianweldon.com/


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations :) love your dress it's gorgeous! April will be here before you know it!


----------



## Dory85

Thank you! At first I felt like I was 'settling' with my new dress but now I really love it. It really is flying round too and after the wedding I only have a week of reduced hours at work and then I have holiday/maternity leave booked :O


----------



## babynewbie

Lots of excitement ahead for you :)


----------



## Dory85

Just in case anyone was wondering... We did it and I am officially a wife. I was so stressed out until the day before when I took the attitude 'if it hasn't been done then it isn't getting done now' and then an hour before the ceremony I was bricking it. Once I saw the vicar I completely relaxed and everything was amazing.
The most complimented parts where the personalised parts and the photography. 
It feels a little odd not having a wedding to plan but I'm looking forward to writing our thank you cards and our photos should be ready to view just before my due date. The photographer has given us a couple of sneak peaks (see my avatar) and I'm dying to see the rest.
Pregnancy wise I coped well except for the having to kneel and stand up again in the church. I did wear ridiculous heels that I took off around 5pm because my feet were sore and starting to get a bit swollen.
Personally I say if you are pregnant and still want to go for it then it is completely do-able!

Thanks for reading,
Mrs Charlton x


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations! :wedding: Glad everything went well, and well done for wearing heels all day, I wore heels once when pregnant and I lasted about an hour :haha:


----------

